# SS SS SL Snake!?



## skiprat (Oct 9, 2007)

SS SS SL Snake.....Six Sided Stainless Steel Slimline Snake. 
It's almost my first IAP birthday so I thought I'd make one for myself this time. [8D] The flats on the steel were done using a bench grinder and the flats on the blue cast cobra was done with a router. Still needs a bit more polising, but I have blisters already!


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Oct 9, 2007)

S S S S S Simply amazing. Creative craftsmanship all the way. I certainly approve of this one.

-Peter-[]


----------



## johncrane (Oct 9, 2007)

Wow that looks great Steve!it also looks very robust Congrats with your IAP BIRTHDAY[]


----------



## Rmartin (Oct 9, 2007)

That's a slimline?

Very creative!

Rmartin


----------



## csb333 (Oct 9, 2007)

That looks great! How did you get the stainless flats so uniform?- Chris


----------



## LouisQC (Oct 9, 2007)

You should present that to the Pen Makers Guild (if your not a member yet).

Awesome!


----------



## Stevej72 (Oct 9, 2007)

Wow, Steven, that is awesome!


----------



## gerryr (Oct 9, 2007)

Grat looking pen as always Steven.  That steel get a bit warm from grinding?[:0]


----------



## txbatons (Oct 9, 2007)

Nice pen! That's what I would envision Buck Rogers carrying in his pocket!


----------



## ahoiberg (Oct 9, 2007)

skip, that's bloody brilliant!


----------



## PR_Princess (Oct 9, 2007)

Steven, very nice indeed!!! Another brilliant combo and execution. [8D][][]

I echo Louis, you should make a submission to the PMG!


----------



## laurie sullivan (Oct 9, 2007)

holy moly,......that really cool. I know a few that would love that in a pencil as well as a pen. great job.

Laurie


----------



## UKpenmaker (Oct 9, 2007)

And another masterpiece by the bits & bobs man.[]
Excellent work Steven.[8D][:0]


----------



## Ligget (Oct 9, 2007)

Mr Jackson that is a lovely pen, is it a click or twist? I think each and every blister was worth it and have a happy 1st IAP birthday! [][]


----------



## theturningcircle (Oct 9, 2007)

Pure innovation and bloody brilliant. Well done Steven.
Ian


----------



## NavyDiver (Oct 9, 2007)

Great work!  Very innovative!


----------



## skiprat (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi all, many thanks for very kind comments[] You have cheered up my day. Just spent 8 hrs driving only 270 miles!!!!![]
The signal I have is too weak to post another pic of the first incarnation of this pen. I'll try later or I'll post it on Friday when I get home.
The steel was cut using a small bench grinder on my compound table on my wood lathe. Each pass was so light that it did not get hot. Took forever as the grinder is so small it kept stalling. The even sides were done using the index ring on the chuck.

Thanks again

PS I don't think I'll try for PMG as I like to post my latest pens and their rules say you can't have shown it anywhere before they see it. If I sold pens, then sure I would have a go, but the appreciation I get here on the good old IAP from my peers is good enough for my ego[]


----------



## skiprat (Oct 9, 2007)

Lets see if it works now[]



<br />

I didn't like the fact that I had sharp corners when I twisted the pen.

Here's the nib before I cut it shorter for the second attempt




<br />


----------



## papaturner (Oct 9, 2007)

Awesome as always,tip of the hat to you.


Perry


----------



## Chuck Key (Oct 9, 2007)

Looks pretty heavy.

Chuckie


----------



## neon007 (Oct 9, 2007)

Excellent job. Beautiful pen


----------



## rhahnfl (Oct 9, 2007)

Very creative and nice workmanship!!! Glad you shared it!!


----------



## GoodTurns (Oct 9, 2007)

Steven-
I have stopped being surprised by anything you post, they always seem to be a new twist on something!  I will continue to be impressed!  Very cool pen.


----------



## alamocdc (Oct 10, 2007)

Steven, I'm speechless so I'll just use Anthony's scale from some time back... [^]!


----------



## workinforwood (Oct 10, 2007)

Put me down for a kudo's to you too![^]


----------



## GaryMGg (Oct 10, 2007)

Off the charts! Your best yet!! [8D][8D][8D]


----------



## Johnathan (Oct 10, 2007)

Wow, very nice. I really like the look of that pen!


----------



## Pompeyite (Oct 11, 2007)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOW, every pen seems to surpass the brilliant one that came before.[:0][][][8D]
Bin Mouse will have to take some lessons to catch his Dad with this one.[]


----------

